# Fish and Chips Recipes



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

I am a confirmed fish and chipaholic Is there any out there that want to share a batter recipe. Also how hot must the oil be to cook battered fish.

Any thoughts from all :

Grand Master D:crazy:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

When i want to make an impession i fire up some beef dripping for the frying. There are many award winning chippies in the uk that swear by it.

The batter I keep simple. i.e. :- 8oz Self raising flour
1tsp vinegar
pinch salt
enough water for a thick, but not too gloopy batter It doesn't need to sit for ages, you can use it straight away

Give the COD if possible a good coating. Keep hold of the tail and lower slowly, keeping hold of the tail till it has started to cook, then let go.
(oil should be at 190) I prefer the fillets not to be too thick ( they can seem a bit soggy otherwise)
That's it. 
Done right, this deserves home made chips of course. Thick cut and fried at 140 till just cooked. Drained and left for a while to cool. Then flashed off at 190 
All thats missing now is a bottle of heinz tomato sauce, a pot of tea and buttered slices of white bread.


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

Thx Bughut.

You cannot get a better recipe than from the UK, the inventors of Fish and Chips (in my book).:beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I prefer the coating on my fish to be very light and crisp, in the style of _tempura_, and some of the better chipper vans (can there be a "better" chipper van?) and pubs of the UK. I also like my potatoes fried properly -- something that's impossible in a van, difficult in a restaurant, and rather easy at home.

Fish and Chips

Equipment
Fryer or pan set up as fryer
Brown paper bags

Chips:
Ingredients:

Enough potato by weight for 2, cut into chips, soaked in water
Enough oil for frying

Fish:
Ingredients:

2 cups flour
1 tbs double acting baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 ex-large egg
1-1/2 cups, ice-cold club-soda or seltzer, or bottle of lager beer, divided in halves
1 or 2 ice cubes
1 pound cod, haddock or plaice fillets, cut into long triangular wedges
1/2 cup rice flour, or corn starch

Technique:

A proper chip is no small thing. Peel your potatoes, and cut them into chips about the size of your index or driver's finger. Cover the potatoes with water, discard the water, and cover again with fresh water. Potatoes should soak at least 45 minutes, and up to 4 hours.

While the potatoes are soaking, begin the batter. Sift the flour baking powder and salt together. Beat the egg and add it and about 3/4 cup liquid and stir to combine a very smooth batter. Cover with cling wrap, and hold in the refrigerator. The partially completed batter should be held for at least 45 minutes and up to 2 hours.

When ready to cook, Wash and dry your fillets, then portion into long triangular wedges, each about 4 oz. English style is skin on; American is skin off. Dust the fillets with enough rice powder or corn starch, so they are fully covered, and completely dry. Shake off any excess and reserve the fish on a rack.

Heat the oil to 325. Drain enough chips to fill the fryer without crowding, reserving three for later. (You may have to work in batches.) Dry them thoroughly with a towel. Cook the potatoes through, about 5-6 minutes. They will either not brown at all, or only brown slightly.

Set the potatoes aside to drain on paper. A brown paper bag works better than paper towels for draining oil.

Raise the oil temperature to 375.

Remove the batter from the refrigerator. Add the ice cube and the remaining liquid, and stir until just combined. Dip the fish in batter until coated.

If you only have one smallish fryer cook as follows: Fry the fish until done, about 5 minutes. While the fish is frying drain, dry and reserve the remaining three chips. As soon as the fish comes out of the oil, add those chips, and let them cook for 60 seconds only. Then remove and discard. (Their purpose is to clean any fish taste that got into the oil.) Immediately, return the partially cooked chips to the oil, and cook until they pick up some color, about 5 minutes. Remember, they are already cooked

If your fryer is big enough to handle the temperature shock, you may fry the fish and partially fried chips at the same time. If you do so, chips on the bottom, fish on top.

If you have two fryers, fry the fish and the partially fried chips simultaneously.

Drain the fish and the chips on fresh brown paper. Salt lightly while still hot.

Plate the fish and chips with lemon wedges. Serve with malt vinegar 
on the side.

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

Thx BDL

Wow what a great recipe. Can't wait to try it.

You do know your stuff. One little note . Where I live we grew up on Halibut. That is a great fish. Ever tried it?:beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes. It's a great fish for fish and chips. I mentioned plaice, and should have added halibut too.

The fin muscle is a huge delicacy as sushi/sashimi (called _hirame engawa_). Great spicy (Korean) fish soup. Man, I love that! I grew up with it as a family favorite -- broiled and baked (Mom was not an accomplished or even a good cook, but still). I like to grill it, love to smoke it and cook it in other ways that gives it a fluffy texture. The Chinese and Vietnamese fish markets I use (I'm not Asian, btw) feature very fresh halibut at very good prices. The only drawback is that it's not well cut, and you really need to do your own trimming. In the greater scheme, that's not much of a drawback though. Is it?

BDL


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't cook my own fish n chips very often (we have 2 exceptional fish n chip shops in Edinburgh!) - but when I do, I use a tempura style batter, too. Much lighter.

Although other fish are available, haddock is Scotland's first choice for fried fish, although other fish are also available, along with Scotland's 'Heart Attack on a plate' - aka a deep fried pizza and chips - oh and a deep fried Mars Bar for dessert...


----------



## chefinfrance (Dec 16, 2007)

A word of warning for any readers without experiance of deep fat frying, best to avoid storing your raw chips in water as hot fat and water is a accident waiting to happen. Best thing is to prepare your chips at the last moment and simply wipe off excess starch with kitchen paper.
steve masterchefinfrance


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve,

I strongly disagree with the premise that short-cutting is the "best thing."

Yes, you have to be careful. However, soaking in clean water is an important part of the process of making good "chips," "fries," or for that matter, "_pomme frites_" and "_pommes souffle_." Soaking dilutes the (internal) potato water which is slightly bitter, rendering the final product slightly sweeter. The diluted internal moisture will turn to steam at a lower temperature, leaving the middle airier. Finally, the browning reaction will be enhanced.

If you're sufficiently organized to soak, drain and dry the potatoes at a slight distance from the hot oil, you'll be OK. My directions included a clear instruction to dry the potatoes well before frying. Any adult should able to handle this level of kitchen safety, which is only one step up from cutting up your own food rather than having Mom do it. All of the participants in this thread have shown themselves to have a reasonable level of sophistication. There's no need to dumb good technique down to the "blunt scissors" level. Besides, Mommy is taking her nap.

Or at least I'm going to, 
BDL


----------



## fishmonger ran (May 19, 2008)

WoW! Fantastic recipe's all. I saw the thread and thought that "here is where I could put my two cents in." And as normally the case in this forum, there were already asnwers that I could not top. 
That being said, I will give my meager opinions.
Here in the Northwest (seattle), Beer is king in all fish batters that are not tempura. And we like to use a lager.
There are very few fish houses out here that _dont_ use Halibut. So sweet and moist! YUM!
But out here, where fresh fish comes off the docks daily, we will use fresh Rockfish, Snapper, and of course Cod or Haddock. 
If you get the chance, fresh Halibut Cheeks are the ultimate fish n chip fish. Better with tempura, but works darn good with beer batter.
In my stores, we cut to order fish n chips. We will throw anything in the fryer for our customers. The biggest suprise to me was Escolar. Took to the batter real nice.
I hope you found what you were looking for.


----------



## chefinfrance (Dec 16, 2007)

Safety is no accident. so if you are not experianced with deep fat frying and you dont like hospital food I would advise you dumb down to quote Bdl
Steve masterchefinfrance


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of a thick batter for fish. I prefer to dust with flour, salt, papper, and a touch of curry powder and then pan fry the snapper skin on. 

I like to use golden yukon potatoes for their sweetness and slice thinly. I par cook them in a pan fry using olive oil, and then let them rest. When the fish is almost ready I pan fry the potatoes again at a higher temperature.

I know I know, why fry in olive oil but I haven't been able to find an oil that tastes as good. Besides, Mario Batali fries in extra virgin olive oil!

Thanks for the idea of soaking the potatoes - will try.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Bughut, when you said Heinz tomato sauce, I would guess that's what Americans would call catsup ??


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm sure Bughut is talking about the same stuff, but I have to take issue with her choice.... HP Sauce is THE only way to go with traditional fish-n-chips!
HP Sauce Weekend Freedom


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

HP Sauce???? with Fish and chips ?????? Wow never ever thought of it. Good old Malt vinegar is my staple. But again anything from the UK must be taken seriously.

I actually par boil my chips in salted water, cool them and place in the fridge over night. It drys them completely so there is no splatter. It tends to make the chips crispier when you double fry them.

Signed the fishandchipaholic

Give me more folks its great.:lips:


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

the batter at the restyurant im at is kidna simple

pastry flour
flat beer
and a few other things.

we season the cod with S&P and some old bay. flour batter then flour.

its pretty good


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

GrandmasterD
In Scotland, you can tell whether someone is from the East Coast (like me) or a Westie by the way they dress their fishnchps from the Chippie's....

In Edinburgh you will be asked '...Want Saltnsoss (salt and sauce) wi that?' Whilst on the West coast, they only offer salt/vinegar. The Edinburgh Saltnsoss is a much diluted brown sauce.... very vinegary which is liberally applied by the chippie and then lashings of salt is applied, to 'stick' to the soss!


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

Ishbel :

Thx for the info. Not only do you get some great recipes here but meet people from other countries. I am a born a raised Canadian with my parents coming from Leeds ( Don't get mad they are English I'm still Canadian) They brought me up to be a Westie with Salt and Vinegar for my chips.

Love your Whiskey too. 

Ta Ta.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I love this thread.

Map pan fries red snapper so lightly floured it's not even _meuniere_, and thin cut YGs. YGs are very wet potatoes, fragile and kind of marginal for the use if they didn't taste so good. Soaking them will help quite a bit.

Ish brings us HP (which is a lot like A-1 if you don't speak Brit), cut down with vinegar until it's sort of like a Carolina barbecue sauce. This I will try next time.

GrandMasterD blanches his chip-cut spuds off and holds them for a day before double frying them. We have got to talk about this one. It's probably common as dirt, but I've never done, heard of, nor seen it. Recipes are fun but techniques ... Eureka! Do you get any expansion and air with this? Do you think it would work for _pommes souffle_?

GRKid uses (what's got to be a substantial breading) of flour/batter/flour. Do you get any lift out of that batter at all?

And so on. All of these sound like great variations. Great thread.

Thanks for starting it GMD,

BDL


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

surprisingly yes it is light and fluffy yet nicely coated.

the spanish guys make a slit in the cod as liek a sort of butterfly. the chef gets pist when they do it but ill leave my comments to myself.

Myself and the chef love to keep it whole. We end up havign to do it twice. the first initial fry. let it carry over and then a quick dip for service. comes out perfect every time.

There is baking soda or poweder in there i beleive whcih helps iwth the rise and the room temp somewhat flat beer adds a nice flavor to the batter.

It is good eats.....


i hear the fish and chips place in disney in FLA is realyl good. Im going there in nov and ill let you know how it is.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I do this when I make home fries for breakfast. Slice the potatoes nice and thick and then parboil. Better if they cool overnight, but I usually forget and end up boiling that morning then dicing and frying them after they only get a quick cold water bath. Still less starchy and more evenly cooked then just frying raw.

One place here in Salt Lake used to use salmon for the fish, it was good, but I prefer cod or halibut, save the salmon for other methods.

mjb.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

GrabndmasterD
No worries, as our Australian friends would say!

BTW - it's WHISKY (without an 'e') for Scotland's finest export, with an 'e' for American-style whiskey and the Irish stuff, too!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

That's a new one on me Ishbel.
Never heard of the saltnsauce. Dundee is salt and vinegar too.

Speaking of with an "E", have you ever tried Paddy's. It's and Irish blended that tastes like a malt. Pure dead brilliant


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I think the saltnsoss is an Borders/Edinburgh/Fife variation, Bughut - Dundonians are too far north for the 'effect' to have reached, mebees?!!!

Nope, haven't heard of Paddy's - I'll huvva wee shoofty for it when next in he booze depaartment!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ye cud try Clantarfal, fer 'tis a braw and bonnie drink. Nae blendin' about it, and muckle the better of Paddy's. Soft as a wee bairn's bottom. 

A dram's a dram for a' that,
BDL


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

The best batter recipe I came up which I don't have exact measurements
I just eye ball it.
about 1 cup of self rising flour add a little salt, then add h2o till batter kind of pasty, then add club soda to a milky consistance. 
have pan of dry flour either AP or rice depending how crispy u want it. the latter giving u the most crispy. dunk fish in wet batter and roll in dry. then fry

the best chip recipe was one from herbert keller. He peeled potatoe let it soak in water for 24 hours then cut it into frys then let soak another 24 hours. then fry for few min let cool then fry again.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Clantarfal? OK, I'll add it to the offie search.. 
But, have to admit, I'm not much of a whisky drinker (that'd be my husband in this house!) and then I have so many Scottish malts to choose from that I've never had to look further afield.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Och aye.

BDL


----------



## picook (Dec 1, 2007)

here is more :

3 cups flour
2 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon cili powder
1 tablespoon paprika
2 flat tablespoon turmeric
2 tablespoon baking powder
2 tablespoon cornstarch
330cc beer (san miguel is great...)
600cc milk

mix the dry first and add all the liquid...enjoy...

Amir Arie


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

It's me. Long time since I posted a thread.

I was just going through the posts and thought I would add the very best fish batter I have come up with so far for home cooking. We have a place up here in the frozen north (Don't know if it is an American Company) called THE BULK BARN. They sell everything for home cooking including  a Fish &Chip Batter. It is without doubt the very best Take-out batter recipe I have ever tried. The instructions come on a little piece of paper near the bin where you buy the batter flour. It works great for Halibut, cod and Haddock. Give it a try!!


----------



## mithunchowdhury (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Boar!

Thanks for the fish recipe. It's DeliCious!


----------

